# Topics > Robotics > Songs about robots >  "Robotboy", Robyn, 2005

## Airicist

Robyn (album) on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

Robyn - Robotboy CD Quality

Uploaded on Feb 4, 2008

----------


## Airicist

Lyrics:

Hey now boy, where you been?
Smashed up toy, are you lost again?
Your circuit's blown
Will you find your coordinates home?

Your battery's low, did you crash again?
Robotboy, do you need a friend?
Hey, little droid
Is your head on wrong?

Hey, little prince you've lost control
Calendar boy are you growing old?
Your radar's jammed
Shut your lasers down while you can

Hush, now boy, please give in
Robotboy you've reached the end
Hey, little droid
Let your X-ray shine

----------

